# Cradle of Rome for PC won't run



## Harold54 (Dec 4, 2011)

Installed Cradle of Rome from awem studio CD. 
When I try to play I get a black screen and my confuser just locks up. 

Am running windows xp sp2. 
Have updated directx and video drivers. 
Video card is s3 graphics prosavageddr.

Is there a way to run this game in a debug mode so I can see what's happening? 

Has anyone else had this problem and solved it?

Thanks. Any more info needed just ask and I'll answer as best I can. 

I'm not real computer savvy, so be gentle ok?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

your video card is very old, and it won't be able to run the game, that's why you are having the black screen


----------



## Harold54 (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. Not the answer I wanted to hear, but yea, my confuser is old. 
I mostly play older games like Heroes of Might & Magic, Diablo, etc and they all run fine. 

How can I determine what video card to upgrade to? 
I'd hate to update my card to be able to play one game only to have some of my old favorites stop working!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Brand and Model PC do you have?


----------



## Harold54 (Dec 4, 2011)

My computer was put together by a local guy a few years back. 
I downloaded CPU-Z yesterday, ran it and saved the file as an html. 
Will that help? If so, how do I make it available to you?

One thing to consider, I'm able to play the free version
at MaxGames.com. If it's my video card, wouldn't I have a problem with the free version as well?

Yet another thing to consider, when the black screen comes up, there's a windows sound, as in an error should be displaying. Is there a way to capture whatever error is occuring?

Thanks!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Motherboard brand and model is listed on the Mainboard tab?
And the Power Supply brand and model You'll need to remove the side cover and read the label on the PSU.


----------



## Harold54 (Dec 4, 2011)

Motherboard = micro-star international model # ms-6738
Power supply = Eagle dr-b300atx


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That should be a Socket A KM2M Combo L board > MSI USA ? Mainboard - KM2M Combo-L

And your running the integrated graphics.


> SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
> MINIMUM PC REQUIREMENTS
> Windows 98/ME/2000/XP/Vista
> Pentium III 1GHz Processor
> ...


While the games requirements are not very high it does call for a discrete video card.

Try hitting Alt+Enter while the game is running to see if it will play in windowed mode.


----------



## Harold54 (Dec 4, 2011)

Mr wrench, thank you so much for your help so far.

I tried your suggestion of alt + enter, several times; however, it didn't work.

It seems my system does meet the minimun requirements and it's something else that is happening. I don't see where Cradle of Rome would be any more demanding than DiabloII or Medieval Total War. (I was able to play MTW on this same box running win98me. Since installing xp it now hangs.)

I think that if the error msg I'm hearing but not seeing could be displayed or rerouted to a file this may be solvable.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's probably a screen resolution issue, we need to figure out how to get it to open in windowed mode so you can adjust the in game settings.

Is this a Big fish D/L?
See if this helps at all > Playing in Window Mode


----------



## Harold54 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm old fashiond and bought the game on CD from cduniverse. It's an Awem Studio release, but they're blowing me off and telling me I have to get support from cduniverse.

I'm not finding or maybe understanding the winsetup.exe/running in window mode. I went to the application, right clicked, selected properties and selected run in 256 colors, locked up. Selected a lower screen resolution, locked up. Have isolated the sound as a critical stop, which I guess could be just about anything.

I've learned to hate installing games and rarely purchase them anymore. Life's too short for this crap. I really appreciate your help with this.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Look in C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Awem\Cradle of Persia see if there is a 'log.html' file there.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

FYI I stumbled across this on the Awem site might explain why they told you to go back to CDuniverse.



> Dear contessa,
> I’m sorry the game doesn’t open.
> 
> You should understand that *the latest, bug-free version of the game is online and can be found on our site Awem studio download and play casual games. We are not responsible for the retail as we’ve sold the rights.*
> ...


 Cradle Of Rome game forum


----------



## Harold54 (Dec 4, 2011)

I checked the path you suggested and there is no folder for awem or anything else that can be related to cradle of rome.

Gotcha on awem's response. I shouldn't post when I'm tired and cranky.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

After reading the part about selling the rights, if their is a log file it won't be under awem, look in the appdata folder for a recently created folder hard to to say what if any name the cduniverse disk uses.


----------



## Harold54 (Dec 4, 2011)

OK, I double checked. There is no log file. There is no folder.


----------



## Harold54 (Dec 4, 2011)

WOO HOO!!! Found th log file in programs!!! Here 'tis:

*Game Log File

*06.12.2011 10:00:18 - Running game...06.12.2011 10:00:18 - 06.12.2011 10:00:18 - *Operating System*06.12.2011 10:00:18 - Windows XP Service Pack 2 Build 5.1.260006.12.2011 10:00:18 - 06.12.2011 10:00:18 - *CPU info*06.12.2011 10:00:19 - AuthenticAMD Approx 1799Mhz06.12.2011 10:00:19 - 06.12.2011 10:00:19 - *Memory status*06.12.2011 10:00:19 - Physical Memory (free/total): 78Mb / 479Mb06.12.2011 10:00:19 - Page File (free/total): 1195Mb / 1506Mb06.12.2011 10:00:19 - 06.12.2011 10:00:19 - *D3D Info*06.12.2011 10:00:19 - Video Adapter : S3 Graphics ProSavageDDR06.12.2011 10:00:19 - Driver : s3gnb.dll06.12.2011 10:00:19 - Version : a002106.12.2011 10:00:19 - Max Texture Width = 2048, Height = 204806.12.2011 10:00:19 - 06.12.2011 10:00:19 - D3DDevice initialization.06.12.2011 10:00:19 - 06.12.2011 10:00:19 - *D3DDevice Info*06.12.2011 10:00:19 - Available Texture Memory : 75 Mb06.12.2011 10:00:19 - 06.12.2011 10:00:19 - DirectInput initialization.06.12.2011 10:00:20 - Load Profile...06.12.2011 10:00:20 - 06.12.2011 10:00:20 - Game version: V.1.1206.12.2011 10:00:20 - 06.12.2011 10:00:20 - *Initializing GAME MENU...*06.12.2011 10:00:20 - Creating dynamic background...06.12.2011 10:00:21 - Loading music...06.12.2011 10:00:21 - 06.12.2011 10:00:21 - *Starting GAME main init ...*06.12.2011 10:00:21 - Creating interface panels...06.12.2011 10:00:21 - Error: Exception raised. Access violation at 43276D: Bad write on 1F62000 (CAlienStars::Run)06.12.2011 10:00:21 - 06.12.2011 10:00:21 - *Exiting application...*06.12.2011 10:00:21 - 06.12.2011 10:00:21 - *Destroying GAME...*06.12.2011 10:00:21 - Background ...06.12.2011 10:00:21 - Destroying Lines...06.12.2011 10:00:21 - Destroying Dialogs...06.12.2011 10:00:21 - *GAME Destroyed.*06.12.2011 10:00:21 - 06.12.2011 10:00:21 - 06.12.2011 10:00:21 - *Destroying GAME MENU...*06.12.2011 10:00:21 - Menu panels...06.12.2011 10:00:21 - Other resources...06.12.2011 10:00:21 - 06.12.2011 10:00:21 - Game Finished.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try uninstalling using Revo uninstaller to get all the bits and pieces of the game and reinstalling, Bad write on 1F62000(any memory address) 
Can be caused by a corrupt file.


----------



## Harold54 (Dec 4, 2011)

OK.....

I uninstalled using revo uninstaller, reinstalled and got the exact same error. Did it all twice. I completely shut down my computer, then started it back up betwen the uninstall and reinstall. I checked the cd for scratches or smudges and cleaned it just to be sure. 

So..... wot dat mean??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Out of curiosity, any other PC's you can try it on?


----------



## Harold54 (Dec 4, 2011)

Installed on my wife's pc, same result, same exact error in the log file.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hmm, what specs is hers?
XP, Vista, Win7 and SP#


----------



## Harold54 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Wrench,

My wife and I got our PC's about the same time from the same source so it's almost identical to mine. Just for the hell of it, I downloaded the free game from gotgames. It wouldn't run either. Didn't lock up my machine, just went right back to desktop. 

I don't want to waste anymore of your time with this. I guess it is my computer and not the cd. 

Thanks for all your assistance. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If I come up with anything else I'll post back.


----------

